# Golden Retrievers are very special



## Sparky 08 (Aug 15, 2017)

They leave a huge hole in are hearts , I'm a 54 yr old male and cry like a baby, I have to hide my feelings as much as possible if I want to get another one some day but I don't think it's possible to get one even close to what sparky was , I've taken over my grandson golden, my wife said she has never seen me this bad ( they don't understand) I don't know if time Will work this time, the power these dogs have on us is unbelievable, that's a nice pic you have of him, keep your head up and do what he would want you to do ( be happy) you owe him that


----------



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

There will come a time when you will be able to embrace the memories of the joy and happiness of the times that you shared together, without the bitter pain and sadness that comes from your loss. Our grieving is as individual as our lives. Understand that your feelings are normal and take steps to take care of your physical health as loss can wear you down without your realizing it. Do not be afraid to share your feelings or ask friends, family and even strangers for help.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Riley*

I just LOVE THE POEM on Riley's picture frame. It is SO BEAUTIFUL!!
There will come a time when you will smile when you think of him.
The only way I and my husband ever heal, is to adopt another.


----------

